# 309/100 Visa Medical issues and how long do will they clear



## jamesm (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Admin and blog team,

lodged online Nairobi Kenya: 30/06/2014
biometric collection: 14/07/2014
medical: 25/07/2014
Medical exam sent to DIBP: 29/07/2014, 13/08/2014 and 1 person result not being sent to DIBP.

my is James from Melbourne Australia, my partner visa 309/100 online lodgement and 3 non-migration children medical issues, 
1 dependent member got the following medical exam status:
a.715 Liver functions test Incomplete
b.716 Hepatitis C test Referred.
This child result has been
submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
can you guys help me what to do in this situation, your help will be much appreciated.
Thanks
James


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately all you can do is wait. I'm not sure if the online system will notify you if the medicals pass or not - I'd be interested to know if it does. They'll contact you if they need anything, like if the child needs to go to a specialist and get a letter from them. This is unlikely to delay your application since your security checks are going to take at least 12 months, probably longer. I'd wait a few months, and then contact DIBP to see if the child's medical passed.

The only way this could negatively impact your application is if they determine the cost of treating the child would be over $35,000 over five years. I'm not sure what the chances are of that with this particular illness. If the child did not pass the medical, you would have to go through the Health Waiver process. You would want professional help with that as there would be a lot on the line - if the Health Waiver was not approved, none of you would get your visas, unfortunately.


----------



## jamesm (Jul 3, 2014)

*Hepatitis C test and Liver function test:*



CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately all you can do is wait. I'm not sure if the online system will notify you if the medicals pass or not - I'd be interested to know if it does. They'll contact you if they need anything, like if the child needs to go to a specialist and get a letter from them. This is unlikely to delay your application since your security checks are going to take at least 12 months, probably longer. I'd wait a few months, and then contact DIBP to see if the child's medical passed.
> 
> The only way this could negatively impact your application is if they determine the cost of treating the child would be over $35,000 over five years. I'm not sure what the chances are of that with this particular illness. If the child did not pass the medical, you would have to go through the Health Waiver process. You would want professional help with that as there would be a lot on the line - if the Health Waiver was not approved, none of you would get your visas, unfortunately.


Hello everyone,

medical exam status:

My name is James from Melbourne Australia, my wife visa class 309/100 lodge online Nairobi Kenya on 30/june/2014 and she did her medical on July 27 and her medical result show complete and were submit to DIBP on 29/july/2014. How ever we have 3 non-migrating children or dependent. they took their medical on 12/August/2014.

Result show complete status.
1.my wife show:Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department.
2.second person. 1 non-migrating child show:Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department.

3. third person non-migrating child show: This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application

4. fourth person non-migrating child show: result were below. This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application

a.Hepatitis C test: referred
b.Liver functions test: incomplete

he redo his medical on 1/sept/2014. I am currently nervous about the above medical issues and thinking that this may delay my wife visa grant.
I read most of your posts and I hope some of you may known someone who have experiences these condition of mind and eventually treated and grant despite those above conditions.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

jamesm said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> medical exam status:
> 
> ...


Dear James,

I am not familiar with Health and DIBP issues. But I have also lodged my partner 309/100 here in Nairobi in July 2014.

I would like also to know more on this as I have not undergone still my medical examination. This means I was not asked to do it and still waiting for them to contact me.

I wanted also to know while some applications are referred medicals immediately after the applications are lodged, while others are not. What factors do they look at to cause this difference?The Nairobi AHC received my application on 15 July, done the biometric on 21 July. Till now no communication from their end.

Wish your wife and children to pass the medical and a quick visa grant for your partner.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## jamesm (Jul 3, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Dear James,
> 
> I am not familiar with Health and DIBP issues. But I have also lodged my partner 309/100 here in Nairobi in July 2014.
> 
> ...


Thanks
Hassan, I will update you but how did you get you police certificate in Kenya?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

jamesm said:


> Thanks
> Hassan, I will update you but how did you get you police certificate in Kenya?


Thanks James,

I applied for it before even I lodged my application. I have an urgent in Australia, who advised me to apply for it. I applied it on 15 th May and received the certificate after two weeks. Applied at Kiambu CID HQ.

Then we included it during the lodging.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## jamesm (Jul 3, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thanks James,
> 
> I applied for it before even I lodged my application. I have an urgent in Australia, who advised me to apply for it. I applied it on 15 th May and received the certificate after two weeks. Applied at Kiambu CID HQ.
> 
> ...


Thank Hassan, I am not sure whether its compulsory to get Kenyan police check while my wife have only live in Kenya for 5 month and she went back to Sudan last month and came back last sunday and they gave her another 3 month visa. I just want to delivery everything they want before they ask me. I may need your help to get the police check from Kiambu CID HQ. how much, how can my wife get the form.
Thanks


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

jamesm said:


> Thank Hassan, I am not sure whether its compulsory to get Kenyan police check while my wife have only live in Kenya for 5 month and she went back to Sudan last month and came back last sunday and they gave her another 3 month visa. I just want to delivery everything they want before they ask me. I may need your help to get the police check from Kiambu CID HQ. how much, how can my wife get the form.
> Thanks


Oh, 
I thought she is a Kenyan. Is she a Sudanes? What about you if you don't mind please?

Is it required ? which I don't think as she has not lived in Kenya for a period of 12 months.
If she has been in the country legally, it is simple. She will visit the CID HQ, then just pay Ksh 1000, and she will get her finger prints done and wait for 2 weeks as usual. This is if she had an alien card or Foreign Certificate.

Hassan


----------



## jamesm (Jul 3, 2014)

we are both Sudanese


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

She will end up needing a police certificate for Kenya if she stays there until the visa is granted as by then would have been in Kenya over 12 months.

Is she living in Kenya?

Kenya takes around 12-18 months to process the visa. Cairo (where people from Sudan lodge) takes around 9-10 months (currently).

Hopefully because she hasn't lived in Kenya long it may not take as long but time will tell.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Re: your medicals - "referred" simply means they are taking a closer look at it (the MOC is looking at the results in-depth). They will look at the condition and determine if they think the cost to the Australian system would be $35,000+. If they don't think it would, the medical will be passed. In all likelihood it will not delay your visa as security checks take much longer anyway.


----------



## lostangel (Jul 10, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Re: your medicals - "referred" simply means they are taking a closer look at it (the MOC is looking at the results in-depth). They will look at the condition and determine if they think the cost to the Australian system would be $35,000+. If they don't think it would, the medical will be passed. In all likelihood it will not delay your visa as security checks take much longer anyway.


hi CG,
hi! I just want to ask im done with my medicals in the hospital and when i checked my emedical it says completed and submitted to dibp. does it means im done with my medicals or there is still a chance that they may ask me to perform another test if they wish too? thanks alot


----------



## jamesm (Jul 3, 2014)

lostangel said:


> hi CG,
> hi! I just want to ask im done with my medicals in the hospital and when i checked my emedical it says completed and submitted to dibp. does it means im done with my medicals or there is still a chance that they may ask me to perform another test if they wish too? thanks alot


lostangel,
just wait until medical status change (health has been finalised for this person). After that you may wondering what might they ask you to provide.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



lostangel said:


> hi CG,
> hi! I just want to ask im done with my medicals in the hospital and when i checked my emedical it says completed and submitted to dibp. does it means im done with my medicals or there is still a chance that they may ask me to perform another test if they wish too? thanks alot


Hey lostangel,

If the eMedical says the reports have been submitted to DIBP, that's good news; as per my knowledge I have I don't think they will be asking your for further tests as everything required including your medicals getting referred and other additional tests have now been done, cleared and submitted to the DIBP.

My medicals had no issues and when the reports were cleared, my eMedicals Information Sheet read as follows:-
Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIBP on DD MONTH YYYY.

Hopefully you'll get your visa shortly  Please do wait for other seniors to respond to your post 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------

